# Wing it tonight



## Cliff H. (Jul 25, 2006)

After seeing Larry's wing spread I had to grill some up for myself.  
The skin was somewhat rubbery.  I guess I need some more lessons. :!:   

The taste was good though and there are non left.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

They look awesome Cliff !!  I can't figure out how to get crisp skin without cooking direct myself.  The legs added a nice touch.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Great to see wing tips on, not much meat but traditional, Good looking wings indeed! =D>


----------



## john pen (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as Im concerened, the only way to cook "wings"  is to either bread and deep fry or just deep fry and sauce...either way, they need to be extra crispy !!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 26, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> As far as Im concerened, the only way to cook "wings"  is to either bread and deep fry or just deep fry and sauce...either way, they need to be extra crispy !!!



*YES !*

That's the only way I do em.

 :happyd:   \/  :happyd:  \/  :happyd:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> After seeing Larry's wing spread I had to grill some up for myself.
> The skin was somewhat rubbery.  I guess I need some more lessons. :!:
> 
> The taste was good though and there are non left.



Cliff the wings look fantastic!  The skin won't be super crispy because of the sauce, but shouldn't be rubbery like from smoked chicken.  I did my wings indirect, but the temp was between 350-400 and the skin was getting crisp.  But as soon as you add any type of sauce and continue to cook you're gonna lose the crispiness. Again, those are some beautiful wings!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 26, 2006)

Good lookin wings. Once my rev marvins sauce arrives I'll be tryin some


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Cliff those look great :!:
What kind of sauce did you use?


----------



## Finney (Jul 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3dbrpew7]After seeing Larry's wing spread I had to grill some up for myself.
> The skin was somewhat rubbery.  I guess I need some more lessons. :!:
> 
> The taste was good though and there are non left.



Cliff the wings look fantastic!  The skin won't be super crispy because of the sauce, but shouldn't be rubbery like from smoked chicken.  I did my wings indirect, but the temp was between 350-400 and the skin was getting crisp.  But as soon as you add any type of sauce and continue to cook you're gonna lose the crispiness. Again, those are some beautiful wings![/quote:3dbrpew7]
I cook mine (Rev's & Honey Wings) at 400* and get crispy skin (with sauce).


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 26, 2006)

those wings look great. thanks for shareing.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff those look great :!:
> What kind of sauce did you use?



I used some SBR on about 1/2 of the bunch and Kraft original on the other 1/2.  I like the way Kraft "SMILES"    shines for pics.

I lit a full chimney of Kingsford and left the vents wide open and could not get the dome temp to go over 360 deg.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cook mine (Rev's & Honey Wings) at 400* and get crispy skin (with sauce).[/quote:178wltsx]

Guess you're just a better cook than me! 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cook mine (Rev's & Honey Wings) at 400* and get crispy skin (with sauce).[/quote:363vm6zl]

Guess you're just a better cook than me! 8-[[/quote:363vm6zl]
I've heard rumors to that effect. 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about it Larry, he thinks he is a better cook than a lot of us. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 28, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I wouldnt worry about it Larry, he thinks he is a better cook than a lot of us. :!:


----------

